# TV to Sound Bar optical link PROBLEM



## MartinJ (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi,

Linking our Toshiba TV to a Samsung sound bar using an audio digital (TOSLINK) optical cable doesn't work and I'm getting no sound coming from the sound bar. I have setup the option on the sound bar where it turns on when the TV is turned on and this does work, so there is a connection of some sort between the two devices.

Plugging the optical cable into our Humax satellite receiver does produce sound from the sound bar. This is ok for watching TV but no good if we wanted to play a DVD, without swapping cables around.

Does anyone have any ideas what the problem may be? I am wondering if the TV and the sound bar are using different protocols for sending/receiving the audio signal. I have tried to check this out but can't find any information regarding the protocols used by either.

If anyone has any ideas I will be very happy. Especially if the result is I get the thing working.

In case you are wondering Samsung support is a waste of time.

Thanks a lot.

Regards,

Martin Jackman


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Eleven years later and you've made a new post. :lil:

What is the make and model number of the TV and sound bar?


----------



## MartinJ (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes I make regular posts every 11 years, next one 2028!

The Samsung Soundbar is a HW-J651 and the Toshiba TV a REGZA 37X3030d

Thanks for your help.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you changed the TV audio configuration to use the optical out? By default, it's likely disabled. And when it is enabled, it will likely only pass stereo audio (ie: no surround audio).


----------



## MartinJ (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Jim,

Thanks for the reply.

The TV manual says that the optical port is always active and I can't find an on/off option in the TV setup for the optical out. So I assume there is nothing to change.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the TV the source of the audio? 

You mention the soundbar works when connected to the SAT Receiver, so the soundbar and optical input are working. However, not all TV's will pass through audio. So, as you mention DVD, the TV may not pass audio input from the DVD player out the optical port.


----------

